# i need help, what kind of fish is this?



## anthony (Apr 12, 2005)

what is the name of this fish. i do not have a picture but its head is yellow and back end is pink, so it is basically literally half yellow and half pink. i need the name of that fish....please help me.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Can you telll us the size? And the shape of the fin?
Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

How many times are you going to ASK this question? Royal Dottyback, already.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

? What is it, TheOldSalt?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> How many times are you going to ASK this question?


Three. :lol:


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-02/hcs3/

Here you go buddy, this should sort you out.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

If you dont behave yourself Maxpayne, I'll call my old mate Sutekh, he'll sort you out Egyptian Style.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Ummm, r u sure?...Those are marine fish and this is a freshwater post. Just curious?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He posted it all over this board in at least three places, so the fact that this is the freshwater forum is meaningless.

Of course, if you know of any freshwater fish matching that description, then I could be wrong...


----------

